# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Địa điểm ăn ngon cuối tuần - dia diem an ngon cuoi tuan

## chiakhoa1

Tiết trời Sài Gòn đang dần chuyển lạnh, những cơn gió nhè nhẹ càng làm cho các món lẩu, nướng được ưu tiên và lựa chọn nhiều hơn cho những buổi tập trung, họp mặt bạn bè đông vui.

Zing Deal xin giới thiệu các bạn những địa điểm được yêu thích nhất cuối tuần này.


Xu hướng thưởng thức lẩu 1 người đang ngày càng thịnh hành, Lẩu 1 người An Khuê với thực đơn đa dạng và phong phú với nhiều loại nước lẩu và món ăn từ sang trọng đến dân dã khắp mọi miền đất nước. Với voucher 85.000 đồng từ Zing Deal, bạn có thể thỏa thích thưởng thức 1 trong 12 loại lẩu 1 người và 1 phần tôm tùy chọn. Lẩu sâm, lẩu cay, lẩu thập cẩm sa tế, lẩu chao thập cẩm, lẩu tôm, lẩu cá nấu chua, lẩu kim chi, lẩu chay… cùng với thực đơn tôm nướng muối ớt cay nồng mặn mà, hay tôm nướng bơ tỏi, tôm rang me với hương vị ngon tuyệt sẽ làm bạn thực sự hài lòng khi đến An Khuê Quán.






Ngoài lẩu 1 người, thật là một lựa chọn khôn ngoan khi bạn bước vào nhà hàng Buffet Paradise Hotpot, một thế giới hải sản tươi sống diễn ra trước mắt bạn, với nguyên liệu vô cùng phong phú như: tôm, mực, bò, sò huyết, nghêu…tất cả đều tươi và rất hấp dẫn, ăn cùng buffet có rất nhiều loại rau và nấm góp phần làm cho bữa tiệc buffet lẩu của bạn thú vị hơn.

Hãy vào MUA tại deal.zing.vn để tiết kiệm hơn 35% cho phiếu buffet lẩu Paradise Hotpot nhé!






Đặc biệt, Zing Deal đang chuẩn bị mở bán Amazing Deal Big C chỉ 101.000 đồng có ngay phiếu mua hàng trị giá 700.000 đồng ! Chỉ cần click vào MUA là bạn có cơ hội sở hữu phiếu mua hàng này !

----------


## tuisach

nhìn ngon và hấp dẫn quá

----------

